# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  محمد السحيمات

## معاذ ملحم

ذكرى وفاة السحيمات 



صادف يوم الا ربعاء السادس عشرمن كانون الاول الحالي الذكرى السنوية الحادية والاربعين ،لوفاة المرحوم الزعيم محمد السحيمات . وعمل السحيمات مديرا للمباحث العامة المخابرات العامة وكان مديرا للاستخبارات العسكرية ومستشارا لجلالة المغفور له باذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال كما عمل مقررا لمجلس الامن القومي الاردني وملحقا عسكريا في ايران،والمرحوم من المؤسسين لدائرة السير ، وتقلد العديد من الاوسمة الاردنية والعربية والدولية .

----------


## كركيه

الله يرحمو

----------


## دموع الورد

رحمه الله و جعل مثواه الجنه

----------

